# A review of all my slingshots.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok here is a brief review of all the slingshots I own.

*Marksman 3040 Pack Along: *

This was the first slingshot I ever bought. Got it at Walmart for $6. When I started using it I was amazed at how fun shooting it was. This is a small wrist braced slingshot that supports tubes.

Pros:

- Foldable
- Durable
- Small size
- Comfortable handle

Cons:

- Not made in the U.S. (I dont think)
- Fork size is a little small. 
- Wrist brace is a little weird. 
- Poor accuracy.

This slingshot is ok. It is very durable and well made. I do not often shoot this model anymore.

*

Marksman 3060 Laserhawk: *

This slingshot was another Walmart purchase. This is an adjustable non folding wrist braced slingshot that supports tubes.

Pros:

- The overdraw gave a little more power.

Cons:

- The wrist brace does nothing as it is not properly bent to fit your arm. 
- The adjustments do not help with anything. 
- It was expensive
- Not made in the U.S. 
- Poor accuracy.

This slingshot is horible. Do not ever buy it. The wrist brace position puts more strain on your wrist than relieves. I never shoot this slingshot.

*Saunders Falcon 2: *

This one I bought online straight from Saunders. Customer service was great and the price was pretty good too. This is a wrist braced slingshot that supports flat bands.

Pros:

- Supports easy change flat band system. 
- The flat bands supplied and the replacements last a very long time. 
- Made very rugged and with very high quality. 
- Comfortable to shoot. 
- Made in the U.S. 
- Shoots very fast!

Cons:

 - Big. 
- The pouches on the bands are a little weird and tend to break. 
- The big cams for attaching the flat bands make it a little hard to aim.

Overall a great slingshot. With the pipper sight I may be able to aim this one better. I still shoot this all the time. It is awesome.

*
Saunders Hawk:*

I got this one after how much I like the Falcon 2. I wanted a more compact Saunders. This is a non wrist braced model that supports flat bands.

Pros:

- Very rugged and high quality. 
- Supports flat bands. 
- Long life on the stock flat bands. 
- Small. 
- Made in the U.S.

Cons:

- Non wrist braced but you cannot put fingers on fork. If it is non braced I like to brace with my fingers. 
- This one also has large cams where the bands attach making it hard for me to aim.

I like this slingshot. It is not my most shot slingshot. I cannot use my fingers to brace the forks. Again I cannot aim this all that well.

*Trumark FS1:*

I ordered this straight from the Trumark website. Customer service was good. This is a wrist braced slingshot that supports tubes.

Pros:

- Very light. 
- Even though it is very light and feels cheap at first it is really rugged and pretty well built. 
- Made in the U.S.
- Very accurate. 
- Good stock tubes. 
- Removeable wrist brace. 
- Stores ammo in the handle.

Cons:

- Forks are softer and more easily damaged than other slingshots.

This slingshot is awesome. I am very accurate with it. My friend liked it so much he bought one. I have nothing bad to say about this model.

*Trumark FSXFO:*

I ordered this slingshot to test whether the rotating prongs increase the tubes longevity. This is a wrist braced slingshot that supports tubes with rotating prongs and sights.

Pros:

- Very Light
- Made in the U.S. 
- Stores ammo in the handle. 
- Has glowing sights. 
- Has Rotating prongs which mean longer tube life. 
- Good quality.

Cons:

- The plastic sights make this slingshot seem like a toy. 
- Cannot really aim using the sights.

I have not shot this one enough to make a full judgement. However this is a pretty decent slingshot. I like the idea of extending tube life. The sights are a little weird for me. My buddy loves it and he is a crack shot with it.

*
A+ PS1: *

I bought this one from A+ slingshots. I heard about these from this forum. This is my first and only wooden slingshot. This is a non wrist brace flip style slingshot that supports flat bands and tubes.

Pros:

- Made in the U.S.
- Incredible quality! 
- Super fun to shoot. 
- Supports flat bands and tubes. 
- Great customer service. 
- Hand Made! 
- Stock flat bands are top quality. 
- Great price. 
- Very comfortable.

Cons:

- You must fold bands to attach to the forks as they are narrow.

I really have nothing bad to say about this. They are a great value for the money you pay for them. These things are incredibly fun to shoot. I am buying two more as soon as I can. One for me and another for my father. He loved the slingshot when I showed it to him. Probably going to get him one for his birthday. Great product and one of my favorite slingshots.

*Dankung Cougar: *

Joerg is the man. How could I not buy a slingshot he designed? This is a non wrist braced slingshot that supports chinese tubes and flat bands.

Pros:

- Very accurate
- Designed by the one and only Joerg Sprave. 
- Feels good in your hand. Has a nice heft to it. 
- Supports chinese tubes or flat bands. 
- Small. Fits nice in the pocket. 
- Made of stainless steel.

Cons:

- Not made in the U.S.
- Expensive. 
- Takes a while to ship. 
- Gets fork hits damaging the slingshot. Cannot let friends shoot.

I love this thing. I shoot so well with it. It is an awesome little slingshot. I do not like the chinese tubes but the flat band attachements are awesome. I just wish it didnt get all dented when friends shoot it and get fork hits. I want to get another. It is almost the perfect slingshot.

*Chief AJ Quick Point: *

Designed by Chief AJ himself. This slingshot is a non wrist braced slingshot that supports tubes.

Pros:

- Designed by Chief AJ
- Made in the U.S.
- Very accurate. 
- Excellent customer service
- Comes with high quality Trumark red tubes. 
- Very light
- Rugged design. 
- Excellent quality for the price.

Cons:

- Only supports tubes.

This slingshot is awesome. I only got mine today and shot it for two straight hours. This is is incredibly accurate. This was well worth the money I spent on it. I have nothing bad to say about this slingshot. It is awesome.

In conclusion. I really like all my slingshots. The ones that stand out are the A+ PS1, the Dankung Cougar, The Trumark FS1, and the Chief AJ Quick Point. I hope this information helps some of you.

I will update this with any new slingshots I buy.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks RM!!!! I really appreciate the nice review!!!!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

You have a substancial collection. Nice


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The tips on the Saunders slingshots are an asset if you know how to sight shoot using them. They can even act as sights with a couple of dots of white out! See my YouTube channel "slingshotbill" for Information. If you have further questions on how to sight shoot with a Saunders slingshot send me a PM. -- Tex


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Very very appreciate your very valuable comments on each slingshot!!

That gives the new shooters an important guide and reference.


----------

